# Very Sad News!! Karen Senn benefit........



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Just heard that Karen Senn (Kastdemur's) has passed away. This is just unbeliveable news!


----------



## teddybear (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!!*

I saw that on Facebook. It is very sad. May her memory be eternal.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!!*

We will allow condolences here on this thread only, no questions and no speculations please, when we get word from Krista etc....we can post it, no other sources please. This will be strictly enforced or it all will be erased. Vicki


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

I saw it on FB also.  So very sad. I own some stock with Kastdemur lines, lovely animals.
My condolences to her friends/family in this tough time.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

How awful, especially this time of year. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

:down I just started talking to Karen more this last year. We were going to get back together and do a over the phone photo conference  All I can say is that I will miss those conversations very much. :down One of the pioneers that will be missed for sure.
Heres to Heaven and Rainbow Bridge Karen, see you on the other side!
Tammy


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

It seems so many people pass at this time of year. I met her last year at a LA in the summer. She was training a new person how to do it, and was such a nice, nice lady. She was very excited at the time for her new grandbaby that was on its way (sorry can't remember the sex) and was holding and playing with my baby. She will be for sure be missed by so many!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

How shocking and sad!  I never got to meet her, had hoped to at appraisal but she ended up not doing ours.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

Oh that's awful 

My condolences to the family during such a rough time


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

I am just shocked, I spoke with her a few times on the phone she was a lovely person, and I was face book friends with her, she did love that baby. My own Grand-daughter was born earlier today, and I didn't learn of Karens passing till this late afternoon. My prayers with the family.


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

My sincere condolences to her family.
:down


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

I am so sorry to read this.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

Oh wow, how shocking. She just friended me on Facebook. How sad! :-(


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

A great lady is gone. She will be missed, her memory cherished and her accomplishments will be seen far and wide.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

Yes! It is true! I am very saddened by this news. Karen was a great breeder of Nubian and LaMancha dairy goats. She was here for appraisal. She had a tremendous love for dairy goats. I didn't realize that it would be the last time I would see her. It is a tremendous loss to the dairy goat world.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

This is such sad news! My condolences to her family


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

So saddened and shocked to hear this news. :down

My heart goes out to her family and many friends. So many people loved and were loved by this generous soul - and she will be sorely missed by the Goat World as well.

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

This is such terrible news. I only ever heard wonderful things about Karen. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

Karen had such a tremendous impact on the dairy goat world...she was so active in so many ways. We had the privilege to be in her 'back yard' the last few years- it was an honor to know such a knowledgeable and passionate dairy goat enthusiast. Her passing leaves a huge hole in the dairy goat world, and in so many hearts. I am so stunned, and so sad! My heart aches for Krista, Erica, Peyton, and the rest of her family, as well as her close friends.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

This is real sad news. I met her at Convention a year ago and was friends with her on FB. She will be missed in the goat world. My condolences to her family.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

Wow this is grave news indeed! I met Karen for the first time this year at a Linear Appraisal session. I was correct in my assumption that she would be extremely knowledgeable and passionate about dairy goats, however I was frankly a little overwhelmed at her kindness and interest to help me and others who participated in the appraisal session.

Although these type of events are always shocking it makes me appreciate how frail this mortal existence really is.

I am grateful for knowledge that puts events such as this in proper eternal perspective and helps me as I strive to be a better person here on earth, and do all I can to become who I was sent to become.

May God bless the family and friends of Karen Senn.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Very Sad News!! (((Please read the third post before posting, VICKI)))*

Posted by: "Kristina Bozzo-Baldenegro" [email protected] goatjudg 
Tue Dec 20, 2011 5:59 pm (PST)

To our dairy goat family and friends,

We are both overwhelmed with sadness with the sudden loss of our dear friend
Karen Senn. Karen requested that no services be held however there will be
a celebration of her life day and time will be forthcoming. There are plans
to have a celebration at both ADGA National events - the National Show and
the Annual Meeting, which are fitting as Karen and her family were fixtures
at both events. Krista and Erica are supportive of the Come to the Farm
auction (http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?action=subcat
<http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?action=subcat&category=cat
n_main> &category=catn_main) which Linda Campbell announced on the Directors
list. Please contact Sara Koehn-Walberg ([email protected]) or Kelly
Hines ([email protected]) if you are interested in making a donation.
The proceeds of the auction will assist Krista and Erica in covering the
final expenses, the estate and the animals.

If you so choose cards, memorials or personal donations (please make them
payable to Krista Myers) can be sent to either of Karen's daughters:

Krista Myers 1347 Eardley Ave., Santa Rosa CA 95401

Erica Senn 1100 Brandon Ct. Apt. 22 Redding, CA 96003

Thank you,

Kristi and Joannie


----------

